# [TUTORIAL] How to root your VZW Galaxy S III & More! (ROMs/CWM/Stock)



## droidstyle

*Follow thread here: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1762709*


----------



## droidstyle

*.......*


----------



## Travisimo

Thanks for this. I completed steps 1 and 2 successfully. I flashed CWM Touch using the EZ app. Then I rebooted into CWM and did a backup. However, choosing "backup" gave me an error about something to do with the path not found. Then I choose "back to internal storage" instead of just "backup" and that seemed to work. However, towards the end of the backup, it gave me two messages:

No /sdcard/.android_secure found. Skipping backup of applications on external storage.
Backing up cache...
No sd-ext found. Skipping backup of sd-ext.
Generating md5 sum...

So the backup completed fine, but I wanted to ask if those two messages about external storage are normal and what do they mean? And why I had to choose "backup to internal storage" instead of just "backup" in CWM.

EDIT: One more question. I had re-enabled a few VZW apps before doing steps 1 and 2 so as to not cause any problems. I assume I can now disable those apps again, right? Do I need to re-enable them any time I install a new rom now?

Thanks!


----------



## Jaxidian

Travisimo said:


> No /sdcard/.android_secure found. Skipping backup of applications on external storage.
> Backing up cache...
> No sd-ext found. Skipping backup of sd-ext.
> Generating md5 sum...


This is normal. These are related to Apps2SD. So as long as you don't install/move apps to your sdcard (I haven't done this since my G1), then this is normal.


----------



## boostedirl

so if for some reason I need to return to stock to call customer service I just flash the Factofy Stock Bloated 4.0.4 to return to unrooted stock correct? If I have to do that, do i then just perform the same steps again to re-root or will it not work after doing that? I'm only asking because I've had bad luck with sim cards and I don't want them to try and blame any issues on rooting, so if I can put it back to stock for that time being and then re-root afterwards it'd be awesome. Sorry for sounding like such a noob. I've never worked with a Samsung device before.


----------



## droidstyle

boostedirl said:


> so if for some reason I need to return to stock to call customer service I just flash the Factofy Stock Bloated 4.0.4 to return to unrooted stock correct? If I have to do that, do i then just perform the same steps again to re-root or will it not work after doing that? I'm only asking because I've had bad luck with sim cards and I don't want them to try and blame any issues on rooting, so if I can put it back to stock for that time being and then re-root afterwards it'd be awesome. Sorry for sounding like such a noob. I've never worked with a Samsung device before.


yep just flash stock bloat, then wipe data/factory reset in stock recovery.


----------



## Jaxidian

If you want to be thorough, be sure to run Triangle Away to reset your flash counter. Beware with that app though - it's dangerous!


----------



## tnowakow

Hey guys, first phone with NFC on it and I remember reading that back when the Galaxy Nexus came out flashing killed the NFC chip and apps like google wallet. Are these flashing techniques safe now from damaging the NFC stuff? I know n00b question but couldn't find anything mentioning that, thanks!

EDIT: Thanks droidstyle, read that guide above and made a ton of sense to me. Guess I may not be using google wallet as much as I'd like to, just too much of a flash junkie


----------



## droidstyle

^there is a link in section 6 about google wallet...hopefully that helps.

*Section 1 updated to parts A & B. I seperated rooting and going back to stock.


----------



## droidstyle

droidstyle said:


> ^there is a link in section 6 about google wallet...hopefully that helps.
> 
> *Section 1 updated to parts A & B. I seperated rooting and going back to stock.


your welcome!

*Links fixed in section 5! Apparently somebody hacked droidhive's website?


----------



## ROUNDWIRE

thanks this is very helpful, was able to root with ease. probably a dumb question.... i cannot backup using CWR. i get an error while backing up boot image. do i need to get an external sd card?

edit.... backup completed using EZ app.


----------



## dest

For those who want to root w/out having to flash w/ Odin I wanted to point out this thread:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1792342

I used this method last night on my wife's phone and it worked just fine.

The only issue I had was Titanium wasn't finding root access but a reboot resolved that.

EDIT: re-reading the original posts I see this method is listed under "Directory" - item 6...
So I'll just edit to say that I'm confirming this method does work... heh (I need more coffee)


----------



## ROUNDWIRE

dest said:


> For those who want to root w/out having to flash w/ Odin I wanted to point out this thread:
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1792342
> 
> I used this method last night on my wife's phone and it worked just fine.
> 
> The only issue I had was Titanium wasn't finding root access but a reboot resolved that.
> 
> EDIT: re-reading the original posts I see this method is listed under "Directory" - item 6...
> So I'll just edit to say that I'm confirming this method does work... heh (I need more coffee)


this is the method i used, very easy. it is listed after step 6 of rooting in this thread as "optional"


----------



## junksecret

Just curious, here is a screenshot of my "about phone" page. I always see the stock Verizon build referenced as "I535VRALF2", just like in this OP.

As you can see, my build says "I535VRLF2", The "A: is missing. What's up with that????










thanks


----------



## droidstyle

the baseband never includes the A, only the build number does...not sure why.


----------



## junksecret

Thanks for clearing that up for me !

tapity tap tapped on my Galaxy S3


----------



## Insanity

Am I wrong in thinking that if I want to use TWRP insteasd of EZ recovery, I just replace EZ recovery with that in the instructions?

My bad. I didn't read enough before I posted this. Do I use get TWRP first then use EZ recovery for kernel?


----------



## hank3fan

What is the download in section 3 step 2? What is it's purpose? I thought you just selected which recovery you wanted within the app then flashed. Am I wrong?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidstyle

hank3fan said:


> What is the download in section 3 step 2? What is it's purpose? I thought you just selected which recovery you wanted within the app then flashed. Am I wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


this was the first kexec kernel/recovery package released where you could boot a custom kernel and keep recovery. although with this, on each reboot you must reflash the emmc_boot.zip to stay on the custom kernel. The latest kexec kernels automatically hijack the boot process, so it elimantes manually flashing the emmc. Also I just updated section 3 for the latest kexec kernel.


----------



## hank3fan

droidstyle said:


> this was the first kexec kernel/recovery package released where you could boot a custom kernel and keep recovery. although with this, on each reboot you must reflash the emmc_boot.zip to stay on the custom kernel. The latest kexec kernels automatically hijack the boot process, so it elimantes manually flashing the emmc. Also I just updated section 3 for the latest kexec kernel.


 ok so I don't need it(kexec) to achieve cwm 6 through ez recovery? Beans latest release has imoseuyn built in. I'm coming from a fascinate so I'm comfortable with all this. I'm just being extra, extra precocious. Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidstyle

hank3fan said:


> ok so I don't need it(kexec) to achieve cwm 6 through ez recovery? Beans latest release has imoseuyn built in. I'm coming from a fascinate so I'm comfortable with all this. I'm just being extra, extra precocious. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


no you need cwm6 to achieve kexec, but if you flash beans latest, it already has Imoseyons kexec kernel packaged in it. So yea section 3 is not needed...this would be for root66, synergy, and any other touchwiz rom with a stock kernel.


----------



## hank3fan

Thanks for the help man. I'm just being extra careful that I have all my ducks in a row. You have been very helpful!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidstyle

No problem, glad to help!!


----------



## Sanctafied

So, this may be a dumb question, I'm still a noob in the rooting game for the most part, but where is the .tar file in the unzipped download from Section 2? If I need to make one, how would I go about that so that Odin reads it?


----------



## droidstyle

Sanctafied said:


> So, this may be a dumb question, I'm still a noob in the rooting game for the most part, but where is the .tar file in the unzipped download from Section 2? If I need to make one, how would I go about that so that Odin reads it?


fixing it now! srry about that!!!

edit* Link fixed...just unzip the file and the stock.tar image should be there!


----------



## Sanctafied

droidstyle said:


> fixing it now! srry about that!!!
> 
> edit* Link fixed...just unzip the file and the stock.tar image should be there!


Thanks!


----------



## hank3fan

When the file gets unzipped for section 2(return to stock) how should it read?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidstyle

hank3fan said:


> When the file gets unzipped for section 2(return to stock) how should it read?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


it read as a .tar md5 file once unzipped.


----------



## hank3fan

droidstyle said:


> it read as a .tar md5 file once unzipped.


I understand that. The one file I have that don't know what it is read HOME_(radio info) then a bunch of numbers I can't remember.tar md5

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dookieshoes

After rooting a Verizon Galaxy S III will I be able to receive an OTA update? I don't know if this is a noob question the S III is my first Verizon phone I've attempted to root.


----------



## droidstyle

Dookieshoes said:


> After rooting a Verizon Galaxy S III will I be able to receive an OTA update? I don't know if this is a noob question the S III is my first Verizon phone I've attempted to root.


yes but you will lose root after the ota.


----------



## droidstyle

hank3fan said:


> I understand that. The one file I have that don't know what it is read HOME_(radio info) then a bunch of numbers I can't remember.tar md5
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


thats the file from section2


----------



## adam

what recovery/recoveries are ok to use when installing cm10? is the cmw 6.0.1.0 posted in the imoseyon's kernel thread ok use?


----------



## hank3fan

adam said:


> what recovery/recoveries are ok to use when installing cm10? is the cmw 6.0.1.0 posted in the imoseyon's kernel thread ok use?


 I'm almost positive that it is. Pretty sure there is a thread with detailed instructions on how to flash

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidstyle

hank3fan said:


> what recovery/recoveries are ok to use when installing cm10? is the cmw 6.0.1.0 posted in the imoseyon's kernel thread ok use?


everything that you need for flashing anything is available in this thread...cwm 6.0.1 is the same thing as the d2vzw_recovery.img


----------



## ROUNDWIRE

probably a stupid question..... wich gapps is HYBRID? following the link to the hybrid gapps for paranoid android rom but it brings up the complete gapps list and i dont see a hybrid.


----------



## droidstyle

Im going to edit that part...that rom uses the same Jelly Bean 7/29 gapps as all other cm10 roms


----------



## droidstyle

op updated


----------



## Castro.90

I'm currently experiencing an issue with Section 2 Part B.

I passed the Step #6 but when I moved on to Step #7 it did not respond.

All it did was just show up as "<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 0)."

I closed Odin and re-opened it, tried runnin the procces again and this time

<ID:0/004> Added!!
<ID:0/004> Odin v.3 engine (ID:4)..
<ID:0/004> File analysis..
<ID:0/004> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/004> Complete(Write) operation failed.

what should I do?


----------



## droidstyle

Did you unzip the file and extract the kernel .tar?


----------



## nhat

> Step 2 - Rooting...* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
> ADB server didn't ACK* failed to start daemon *error: cannot connect to daemon
> Cleaning up...
> Restoring tmp...
> ...done restoring tmp
> Removing files... pkg: /data/local/tmp/Superuser.apk
> 
> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
> * daemon started successfully *
> Success
> 
> 3111 KB/s (1468798 bytes in 0.461s)/system/bin/sh: /system/xbin/su: not found
> 
> done.


This is what Casual is showing me. I have Superuser installed but no root access. Before I do anything, I'd like to know if it's safe to attempt to root again or unroot then reroot?


----------



## nhat

nhat said:


> This is what Casual is showing me. I have Superuser installed but no root access. Before I do anything, I'd like to know if it's safe to attempt to root again or unroot then reroot?


I gave up and used a different method developed by invisiblek.


----------



## droidstyle

sorry for the late response! WIndows users should refer to section 2


----------



## Benjamin66

I hate to ask questions that seem noob ish.
But I don't understand the part about wiping data, I've rooted, unlocked, backed up my IMEI, installed EZ Recovery but haven't done anything else.
I think I'm ready to flash CWM 6.0.1.0 but after that I'm to wipe data? This is where and what are the steps or data I'm to wipe?


----------



## droidstyle

Benjamin66 said:


> I hate to ask questions that seem noob ish.
> But I don't understand the part about wiping data, I've rooted, unlocked, backed up my IMEI, installed EZ Recovery but haven't done anything else.
> I think I'm ready to flash CWM 6.0.1.0 but after that I'm to wipe data? This is where and what are the steps or data I'm to wipe?


read the instructions sir...from cwm recovery wipe data/ factory reset.


----------



## monkeystomp

the link for *Adam Outler's Casual is not working where can i get it?*


----------



## droidstyle

monkeystomp said:


> the link for *Adam Outler's Casual is not working where can i get it?*


*The LINK works fine for ME!*


----------



## ROUNDWIRE

when i flash cwm from ez recovery i do not have the advanced option or any way to wipe davlik. and it looks different, could be just me. also there is no longer an option to install from sd card either. not sure if i did something or not.


----------



## boostedirl

i have rooted and unlocked with this great guide. i flashed cwm, but i'm thinking i want to move over to twrp. how would i go about removing cwm, or can i just flash twrp without having to remove cwm before hand. would twrp just over write cwm and replace it?


----------



## johnminator2468

will theses root methods still work the vzw OTA update


----------



## Goose306

johnminator2468 said:


> will theses root methods still work the vzw OTA update


I would check the OTA thread I posted.

Long story short - yes debugfs works just fine. Same with the same methods to unlock the bootloader, etc.


----------



## johnminator2468

Goose306 said:


> I would check the OTA thread I posted.
> 
> Long story short - yes debugfs works just fine. Same with the same methods to unlock the bootloader, etc.


Thanks!


----------



## droidstyle

guide updated!!


----------



## Quattro

droidstyle said:


> yep just flash stock bloat, then wipe data/factory reset in stock recovery.


Just to be completely clear on this, when you say flash, you do mean in Odin right?


----------



## droidstyle

Quattro said:


> Just to be completely clear on this, when you say flash, you do mean in Odin right?


yup


----------



## Quattro

droidstyle, have you heard of NFC being broken in the latest CM10 build (10.0.0 - stable)?

Since CM10 has went stable, I thought I'd go back to it and ditch TW. I followed your guide on XDA to the 't', and everything worked perfectly. I then went to Section 7 and followed the link to "*[GUIDE]Google Wallet - Everything you need to know before you flash or root"k* I did a nandroid backup, and edited the build prop file. I then flashed the Wallet apk, rebooted the device, went through the "android is updating" process, opened Wallet, signed in, and then got an error message. The message said that my NFC needed to be turned on. I clicked the settings button, the option was available, I clicked it, and then the option grayed out. I went back to Wallet, but it kept giving me the NFC is turned off message. I rebooted the phone several times, and it kept doing the same thing. The option was available until selected, then grayed out and did nothing when selected. After getting frustrated, I went to reflash CM10 and start clean, now the option is gray out without the ability to even select it once (like before).

I've been searching around on Google to find a fix, but haven't located anything yet. Do you have any suggestions or have heard of this? Btw, I tried to post on XDA, but it wouldn't let me due to only having 2 post. Your help is great appreciated.


----------

